# Mothman Prophecies



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Did anyone see this in the theatre? Saw it at Best Buy yesterday, was tempted to buy it, but I decided to read reviews of it (The last time I bought a DVD without looking the movie up was Zoolander, that was a let down).

What did you think of the movie?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I have seen bits and pieces of it, and I must say that it is an AWESOME movie. Probably higher up on my top 10, but still a GREAT movie.


----------

